# Calcular valor real de la tolerancia de una resistencia



## cabeto14 (Nov 24, 2012)

hola a toda la comunidad. tengo una duda, hace poco tuve una practica de electrónica básica; en un punto nos pusieron a tomar un resistor y calcular su resistencia según el código de colores y luego a calcular el valor real con el ohmímetro. ahora me encuentro realizando el informe del laboratorio y el profesor me pide llenar una tabla y Comparar los valores medidos con los dados por el fabricante (comprobar el factor de tolerancia). en la tabla me piden R codigo de colores, R según ohmímetro, Tolerancia fabricante (%) y Tolerancia Real (%)

estoy un poco perdido en la parte de encontrar la tolerancia real ya que al comparar los valores dados por el fabricante (tolerancia del 5%) y los encontrados experimentalmente me doy cuenta que el valor real del resistor esta correctamente en el rango del 5% .. no se entonces que quiere decir el profesor con tolerancia real. alguna idea de que seria y como calcularla ??

gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 24, 2012)

Que calcules si es el 2, 3 o 4% o el que sea.


----------



## cabeto14 (Nov 24, 2012)

osea seria calcular (|valor teorico-valor real|/valor teorico)*100 ?


----------



## PsyChoW (Nov 24, 2012)

Si no me equivoco, te pide calcular el valor minimo y maximo del resistor segun la tolerancia que tenga. Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## miguelus (Nov 25, 2012)

Buenos días cabeto14

Lo que te pide tu Tutor es lo siguiente...
Tines que hacer una tabla con cinco columnas

*Valor del Frabricante,    Valor Medido,   Tolerancia del Fabricante,   Tolerancia Real,     Cumple*


*Valor del Fabricante* - En esa Columna pones el valor de la Resistencia según su código de colores.
*Valor medido* - Valor resultante según el aparato de medida.
*Tolerancia del Fabricante* - Tolerancia según su código de colores.
*Tolerencia Real* - Tolerancia resultante entre  el valor medido y el valor de su código de colores, este dato es en %.
*Cumple* - Aquí únicamente pondremos OK si está dentro de la tolerancia, KO si está fuera de la tolerancia.

Otra cuestión es ¿Sabes cómo se calculan los porcentajes?

Sal U2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 25, 2012)

En realidad está mal llamar "Tolerancia Real", ya que la nueva dispersión de valores que lees con en el multímetro dependerá no solo de la propia resistencia, sino del error en la medición que tenga el propio multímetro.

Yo creo que lo que quiere buscar el docente, es lo que dijo *miguelus* arriba, pero es un error de concepto tomar esa dispersión como la "Tolerancia Real".


----------



## miguelus (Nov 25, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> En realidad está mal llamar "Tolerancia Real", ya que la nueva dispersión de valores que lees con en el multímetro dependerá no solo de la propia resistencia, sino del error en la medición que tenga el propio multímetro.
> 
> Yo creo que lo que quiere buscar el docente, es lo que dijo *miguelus* arriba, pero es un error de concepto tomar esa dispersión como la "Tolerancia Real".



Cosmefulanito, tienes razón, yo como buen REPUBLICANO, también reniego de la palabra REAL   Cambiaremos Valor Real, por Valor Medido, pero ojo depende del instrumento que hayamos utilizado tendremos que mostrar el Certificado de Calibración dónde se muestre la fecha de la última calibración y la fecha de la siguiente calibración.
Tendremos que esatar dentro de esa fecha.
El Certificado de Calibración tendra que tener el sello de una Empresa homologada para realizar calibraciones. 

Sal U2


----------

